# Horrible tuna and nice tuna



## Alx26 (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok Tuna is a great food. Its cheap, High in protein and low in everything else. It can also taste great. However. Sometimes it can taste horrible.

For expample about two weeks ago I had some tuna pasta. It tasted great, I ate every single bit of it. But I also had some of it last week and today. And it tasted horrible. It was the same kind of tuna by the same maker, and yet both times it had this horrible sour taste. I couldn't stand it and ended up chucking half of it away. Is it just me or have anybody else expirienced this. Any tips on getting only nice tuna?


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2006)

Alx26 said:
			
		

> Ok Tuna is a great food. Its cheap,


OK this really threw me for a loop until I realized you were probably talking about canned tuna and not fresh tuna


----------



## Alx26 (Apr 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> OK this really threw me for a loop until I realized you were probably talking about canned tuna and not fresh tuna


Yes I know its not the most exciting food in the world. However I thought this was the best place to ask about this.


----------



## GB (Apr 19, 2006)

Alx26 said:
			
		

> I thought this was the best place to ask about this.


i sure is the best place to ask! I know someone will come along with a better answer than what I have for you. I have not bought canned tuna in a very long time, but I would have to say that your best bet is to buy from someplace that is busy so the cans are not sitting on the shelves forever. Short of that, if you get a can that tastes bad then bring it back to the store and let them know.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 19, 2006)

Alx26 said:
			
		

> Ok Tuna is a great food. Its cheap, High in protein and low in everything else. It can also taste great. However. Sometimes it can taste horrible.
> 
> For expample about two weeks ago I had some tuna pasta. It tasted great, I ate every single bit of it. But I also had some of it last week and today. And it tasted horrible. It was the same kind of tuna by the same maker, and yet both times it had this horrible sour taste. I couldn't stand it and ended up chucking half of it away. Is it just me or have anybody else expirienced this. Any tips on getting only nice tuna?


 
From your post, I have a couple of questions that wasn't made clear:

1. Was the pasta from the same batch? You don't say if you cooked a new batch every time or if you just ate the leftovers throughout the two week period.

2. If you did cook new batches each time, did you use the exact same recipe in the same proportions?


----------



## Alx26 (Apr 19, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> From your post, I have a couple of questions that wasn't made clear:
> 
> 1. Was the pasta from the same batch? You don't say if you cooked a new batch every time or if you just ate the leftovers throughout the two week period.
> 
> 2. If you did cook new batches each time, did you use the exact same recipe in the same proportions?


 Heh, ofcourse it was new batch. and yes the recipe and proportions were the same


----------



## ironchef (Apr 19, 2006)

Alx26 said:
			
		

> Heh, ofcourse it was new batch. and yes the recipe and proportions were the same


 
With some people who post on here, you never know. Seriously. 

Did you use different brands of tuna? Was it albacore tuna?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 19, 2006)

I say the Albacore is the best but a bit more costly but worth it.You should try and get the tuna stocked behind and back from the tuna at the front of the shelf as the stockers are supposed to rotate older up front and newer to the back.Check it out on lunch meats,dairy and so on I hafto get the freshest as I dont go to town but twice a month involving 145 miles round trip.
It's worth it to check the stuff in the back of shelves


----------



## Alix (Apr 19, 2006)

Did you use the water packed or the oil packed? I find the water packed has a nicer flavour. I wonder if that might have had something to do with the flavour "turning"?


----------



## mish (Apr 19, 2006)

Uh-oh. I have cans of tuna and salmon in the pantry from I can't remember when.  (The Y2K, maybe?  j/k) Thought they would last indefinitely. Should I toss 'em?

Has anyone tried the pouch, btw?


----------



## Alx26 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey guys thanks for  your replies. 

The tuna I used 2 weeks ago and which tasted nice was "Princes" Tuna steak in sunfower oil. Then the one which tasted bad a week ago was "Asda" tuna  steak in sunflower oil. The one which tasted horrible yesterday was "Princes" tuna steak in sunflower oil. I noticed this taste differences before when I had  tuna. But it has only come to my attention.

Could it really be that its been in the shop for to long? I mean caned food is supposed to last for years.

EDIT: Hmm could it be a mayonaise and tuna combination that gave it that horrible flavour. Last yesterday I used hellman's extra light. And the other time it was  horribe just hellman's ordinary I think.


----------



## mudbug (Apr 20, 2006)

use the water-packed tuna.  the sunflower oil may have been competing with the mayo (really just another "oil").

Altho I think I grew up eating mom's tuna salad sandwiches with pre-water-packed tuna and Miracle Whip and lived to tell the tale.

mish, I think the pouch stuff is OK, but I believe you get less for your dollah. Fancy packaging and all, you know.


----------



## Swann (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree tuna can taste different even tho it is the same brand and type. The tuna can be mush instead of chunk... the chunk can be solid or flaky bits. Makes it taste different to me.  Recently I have been buying the tuna in the pouch and have the same complaint. Quality control is sorly needed. You are right it never tastes the same either.


----------



## freddi (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes the packed, air tight packed tuna is pretty good.  But as others have stated, there is nothing better than the real thing, leftovers are the best for salads.  Good luck!


----------

